# What are your All-Time Favorite Console Games?



## Nerdist (Jul 10, 2018)

*Hi, I'm new here. Since I don't see a topic like this on the first page, rather than bumping an old thread (if one even exists) I figured I'd just start a new one.

I'm a long time gamer going all the way back to the Odyssey. My first actual console was the Atari VCS and I've owned pretty much every major one since (as well as a few less than major ones). Anyway, what I'm getting at is my favorites list could get pretty long if I'm not careful. I'm really interested in what everybody else considers their favorites, especially those who've played through many generations.

Go ahead and list them however you like (by generation, genre, 1st to last, alphabetical, etc.). I'm just gonna list mine as they come to mind (numbered just to keep count). Let's try and keep it to 25-30 console titles...

1: Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic/Xbox
2: Final Fantasy VII/Playstation
3: Resident Evil (original)/Playstation
4: FORZA Horizon 3/Xbox One
5: Dragon Age Origins/Xbox 360
6: Lost Odyssey/Xbox 360
7: Shenmue/Dreamcast
8: Flashback/Genesis
9: Sonic Adventure/Dreamcast
10: Skies of Arcadia/Dreamcast
11: Tecmo's Deception/Playstation
12: Phantasy Star Online: Dreamcast
13: Adventure/Atari 2600
14: URBZ (Sims in the City)/Xbox
15: Jumping Flash/Playstation
16: Heavy Rain/Playstation 3
17: The Sims 2: Castaway/Wii
18: S.N.A.T.C.H.E.R./Sega CD
19: Gran Turismo 4/Playstation 2
20: Need for Speed Underground 2/Xbox
21: Test Drive Unlimited/Xbox 360
22: Phantasy Star III/Genesis
23: The Sword of Vermillion/Genesis
24: Fallout 4/Xbox One
25: Gex: Enter the Gecko/Playstation
26: Toejam & Earl 3/Xbox
27: Crash Team Racing: Playstation
28: Motor Toon Grand Prix: Playstation
29: Raiders of the Lost Ark/Atari 2600
30: The Adventures of Willy Beamish/Sega CD

I could really go on & on, but 30 seems like a good stopping point.

Let's see your favorites...
*


----------



## Nina265 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, 
old but gold! best video games of all time: 

Super Smash Brothers.
Super Mario Bros.
Diablo III.
The Sims.
Sonic the HedgeHog
Wii Sports.
Tetris. Bet you didn't see THIS one coming!
Pacman.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

1. Gran Turismo 3-6.
2. PS2 Need For Speed Underground.
3. Sega Genesis Mortal Kombat.


----------



## deathshad0w (May 5, 2019)

Nina265 said:


> Hi,
> old but gold! best video games of all time:
> 
> Super Smash Brothers.
> ...


Well, not of them are originally for consoles...


----------



## neptun2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Overwatch rules! Many people say that it is not comfortable to play shooters on Xbox, but they simply didn't try or they don't have enough skill for that. I play overwatch from Xbox and pc and I don't see much difference. The only problem I had in both, I couldn't have a high rank, because I don't have a fast reaction. So I used ow boost to have a high rank. And now I simply maintain this rank.


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

I am fairly new to consoles, well if you consider anything post Sega Genesis until recently!
I now have a (4 months old) PS4 and a (1 yo) XBOX One with 3 games for the XBOX and 4 for the PS4.

I have been a PC gamer for decades and still consider that to be my main gaming rig.
With that said I purchased the PS4 because of one game. The Last of US! 
I was not disappointed either!
For that style of game I would rank it as my #1 favorite regardless of platform.


----------



## erindaniel (5 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing. It's great it has helped my PC play classic games with emulators that integrate many gaming devices, to be able to play games with friends and family, want to download the game download here


----------

